# No PAYE deducted from wages?



## Plek Trum (1 Aug 2013)

Hello,

 a brief and quick question.  Can anyone give me a reason or scenario whereby someone does not pay ANY PAYE in their weekly wage?

My colleague mentioned that she doesn't and is now about 30 euros per week better off.  I had a look at Revenue website but couldn't find any information on exemption etc. Her payslip confirms same, which she showed to me.   Her net take home pay (less PRSI USC ) is over 400euros per week but states PAYE as 'nil'.

Any ideas?  ...


----------



## huskerdu (1 Aug 2013)

Did this happen recently ?
Did she already pay PAYE this year ?
Is there some reason why she paid too much PAYE earlier in the year ?
Did her tax credits change for some reason ?


----------



## Plek Trum (1 Aug 2013)

We switched accountants a few months ago and these were the new figures we were appointed in our payslips.  I don't know anything about her tax credits but she seems quite happy with the situation!

We both submitted our tax credit certs to the new accountant so I'm presuming its all correct and above board.  Thanks for the pointers though as to why it might have happened - obviously legit.


----------



## T McGibney (1 Aug 2013)

Accountants have no control over the content of tax credit certificates, these are solely determined by Revenue, although in this case they may have filed a Form 12a with Revenue in order to claim a credit that was previously being missed.


----------



## Plek Trum (7 Nov 2013)

Don't know anything about her tax credits to be honest, but she certainly wouldn't have paid too much PAYE earlier in the year. 

I couldn't imagine what the change in tax credits could possibly be in relation to, but then again I guess you never know. Employer is curious too as to why this has happened.

Better to ignore and get on with my own business I suppose really - she is happy though, no wonder!


----------

